# What are you drinking?



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Starbucks Iced Chai.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

strawberry flavored water


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

water


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Widmer Hefeweizen


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

At the moment nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cherry Coke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vernor's Ginger Ale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Generic Crystal Light Raspberry Lemonade (5 calories a serving!)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Sarah Michelle Gellar's bath water :troll


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Alta rica coffee


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Freshly ground French Roast coffee


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Alta rica coffee


Me too!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> At the moment nothing.


Ditto but will have a glass of coke zero in approx 6 minutes.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Coffee


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A cold beer. ( i'm havin dinner just now)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

Fresca


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Pepsi


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Water!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Herbal tea!
(Can't be drunk at work now, can I?)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hot coco


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

iced quad grande 2 pump raspberry, 1 pump white mocha, no water, shots over ice, with a splash of soy, americano.

highly reccomended.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

pepsi


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fanta 'Exotic Thrill'


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

diet dr. pepper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

filtered tap water from one of america's dirtiest man made lakes


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chocolate Soy Milk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Coffee


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

nuthin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chocolate Soy Milk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

H2O


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Jack Daniel's :drunk


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

diet cherry vanilla dr. pepper


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Nothing, although in a few minutes I'm sure I'll have some iced chai. =)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black tea


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water, water, and more water. i've been drinking water all day. about 10 glasses.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

pink lemonaid


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Mountain Dew


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

water


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My own Urine. The shop keeper recommended It to me as he was wrapping the magic beans I'd just purchased.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

energy drink by mountain dew sugar free since I dont need the sugar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lemon iced tea...tastes better than it sounds.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^Yeah right! Sort of like cold 'lemsip'


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

McD's sweet tea. This **** is addictive.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cran-Raspberry


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

20oz bottle of diet coke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a cold beer.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bottle of water with crystal light


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Milk, Yes i know how Gangsta.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tea with milk


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

diet 7-up


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

diet dr. pepper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

a bottle of water with crystal light


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

green tea


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Apple Juice :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coke with a bit of rum.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mineral water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Still drinking Leninade. Major headache.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_miller light with a glass of wine on the side..._


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Orange Gaterade. Orange is the best color for drinks :yes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tea. But I badly need some vodka.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Coffee


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

Ensure creamy vanilla flavored


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

raspberry flavored water


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

vanilla iced coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 juice


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beer


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

pepsi


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

iced tea


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ensure PLUS, fk this **** is expensive.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

waterrrrrrr


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Earl Grey tea.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

iced tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pyramid Hefeweizen


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Mocha Joe


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

h2o


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My most recent drink was chardonnay. Needed it to wash down a bar of Xanax as life if screwing with me and I need some calming.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ice cold water


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah, I just finished drinking water.... does any body really want to know what other people are drinking?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

black coffee


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

fruit punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pomegranate cranberry juice


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Heineken


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a cold beer you know how it is.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

a refreshing beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Berry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

room temperature water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

herbal tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coke with crushed ice
im having a smile too.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

actually, I am drinking for once. Water, mmm


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

tap water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Coffee and water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A nice cuppa tea.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I finished a dunkin donuts vanilla iced coffee about half an hour ago.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Milk

How about that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kool-Aid


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tim's Coffee. Mmmm.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

chocolate silk


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_a glass of wine_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz zaz explosive energy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pepsi


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Monarch Yodka


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Black coffee, no sugar.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

iced tea


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tim's coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a beer. Cobra or sumfin.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

pepsi


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

water right now


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Apple juice that I almost spilled on my mac...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

spring water


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nyquil

(totttttttttally kidding)


I'm drinking Vanilla flavoured iced coffee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coca Cola


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

yes, water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Water


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm breaking up this water fest.

Coca Cola.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

colo cola with ice.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

crystal light


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

pepsi


----------



## Joshy (Aug 9, 2008)

Water.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Milk. Mr. T's favorite beverage.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Red Stripe


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Pink lemonade


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

chocolate Soy Milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bottled Water with Ziz Zazz Explosive Energy stick


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mint tea


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

rootbeer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pepsi


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_BEER!_ :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coke

but not as much as I used to.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

pepsi


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coffee


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Crystal Light


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Last night I was drinking Tequila and a beer because I was feeling pretty down. Depression went away quick. Funny thing about that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

water


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

tea


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Paradise Punch


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm currently drinking some masala chai.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Strawberry banana smoothie. Probably pissed off the upstairs neighbors by running the blender at the wee hours of the morning. Oops.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Lately it's been a lot of beer, beer, beer and wine, wine, wine! :lol


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Nestle Pure Life H2O....but :idea I would love some hot tea right now


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

smirnof


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Coke Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Widmer Hefeweizen


----------



## ohmylove (Aug 10, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

black coffee


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

saliva


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lemonade


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

A cheap red wine from Argentina.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??o?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

coffee


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

water


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

decaf coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

chocolate soy milk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Minute Maid Lemonade


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Water.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Coffee, Tropicana punches, Kvas, Redbull and Vodka when going out or Heineken beer


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm drinking ... *drumroll* ... coke zero!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

water


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Coffee from Randy's store.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had 3 cups of 1/2 decaf coffee, a bunch of water, then 4 cups of green tea, now I'm back to water.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rüt beer


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

water


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cold beer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Green tea


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2nd cup of decaff I need that .3% of caffiene to start my day :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

water... always water.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coca-Cola Cherry Zero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water from the holy grail..........I'm still looking for the fountain of youth......wish me luck finding it...lol :spit


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Tomato soup.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Corona!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

black tea


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

water...ugh...boring


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water with explosive energy by ziz zazz


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Strawberry smoothie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Milk. Oh how I love milk.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Just went and had pizza and drank Lemonade. I've cut out soda. Hopefully I'll begin to lose weight soon. I am forcing myself to drink water a lot but it's so annoying cause water doesn't have a flavor. Even though it's the best thing for ya.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

apple juice


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Dr. Pepper. It makes the world taste better.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i wish i could drink dr pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water with energy


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Coffee with milk. I have to stop before noon...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water with taurine


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_a glass of wine_


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Orange juice for my sore throat. I'm a bit under the weather this morning.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

coffee


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Coca Cola Cherry. And i just had a ice cappuccino. :cup


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Apple Juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Dr Pepper
"Authentic Blend of 23 Flavors"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

orange juice


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Water


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Apple juice


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Amp energy drink. It tastes like limey watermelon grapefruit. And it's the most dizzying shade of electric green.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amp energy drink sugar free


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

milk


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mojave Rattler Energy Drink


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bottled water


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Corona!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Hot chocolate!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Cocoa


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Onto my second coffee.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Coffee


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Orange Juice


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

a glass of white wine


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

pepsi.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Apple Juice


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hot cocoa with irish cream in it


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

spring water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coffee


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

nothing right now but I just had some spring water :spit


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Water........again :spit :spit


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Coffee


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer..................However I don't drink beer so I guess they'll stay on the wall and I'll have another glass of water :spit


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Corona every night!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Green tea


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Powerade Zero, Strawberry Flavored. No calories! :banana


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Powerade grape flavored


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Orange Juice


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Iced mocha with nonfat milk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

lots and lots of water for the cough. am already drunk from it :eyes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

More Water


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Bacardi silver Mojito

Lime rum and mint yum


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I was drinking water but am drinking nothing at the moment... :spit :stu :cup :hyper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

milk


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Coffee made in the percolater


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

rootbeer


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Pepsi! I drink way too much soda...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

spring water


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Hornsby's Hard cider Amber draft.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

orange juice


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> orange juice


I love orange juice!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > orange juice
> ...


 :yes Yes....Orange Juice is great!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

soda (coke cola) with crushed ice


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Apple Juice


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Jasmine tea


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

nothing at the moment :no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strawberry Milkshake


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

H2O


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Orange Fanta.

The convenience store I go to only stocks the tiniest amount of grape and orange soda (which are my faves), so any time I find them I have to buy them. But they're never out of stock of nasty crap that nobody ever drinks like Peach Nehi and Blue Coconut Mystic. Annoying.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It's 7:30 am.....it's time for an orange juice.....yes I do think it is time... :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate from 7-eleven


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

a milkshake


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bottled water with ziz zazz explosive energy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coco cola with ice crushed


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

fruit punch


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Tap water


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Dr. Pepper

_I'm a pepper, he's a pepper, she's a pepper, we're a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper too?_


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Dr. Pepper
> 
> _I'm a pepper, he's a pepper, she's a pepper, we're a pepper, wouldn't you like to be a pepper too?_


Hey! There's no period in Dr Pepper!
Don't be disrespectin'


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

jchildr said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Pepper
> ...


Are you saying that Dr. Pepper isn't a real doctor?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > bezoomny said:
> ...


I'm saying he has an aversion to periods


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water :spit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

water


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

root beer


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wasser
agua
water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Gatorade


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> root beer


I recently learned from wikipedia that root beer isn't made from sassafras anymore because sassafras gives you liver cancer.

I'm drinking orange soda.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

friut punch


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

pepsi


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

coffee


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet pepsi


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

coffee


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

vitaminwater


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

whiskey and soda. =l


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

sprite


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

pepsi


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

caramel latte


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

water


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

vanilla latte 

<3 MCR btw, sheppard2005.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

a can of root beer


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

water


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> water


 :ditto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

chardonnay


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Roberto said:


> whiskey and soda. =l


Ohh, can I have some of your whiskey. I am drinking amaretto but nothing beats whiskey. It's pretty much all I drink these days... Love my whiskey lol.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

spring water


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Coca Cola


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

pepsi


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sunkist mmm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

milk


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

tap water


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

whiskey, i wish


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

uisce


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

apple juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Leinenkugels Berry weiss

Mmmmm


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Bacardi Mango Mojito


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

spring water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a beer


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Berry Lemonade Jones Soda.

It really doesn't taste like lemonade, it tastes more like berry-flavored cotton candy. But it's incredibly good.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aquafina


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

choc soymilk


----------



## shyguitar (Oct 16, 2008)

energy drinks my current fave is called emerge


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

root beer


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

orange juice... pumpin up my immune system for the approaching season of annoying and unwanted infections (cold/flu, sore throat....pain in my ***)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hawaiian Punch! =]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

...air?


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Water...very interesting, I know.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apple cider


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cristal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Widmer Drop Top Amber Ale


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Widmer Brrr (It's a decent seasonal beer)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green tea


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape juice


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

hot cup o green tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 juice


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee again


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nestea in a water bottle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coke with ice cubes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnation instant breakfast


----------



## chrissyh13 (Nov 18, 2008)

diet coke


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

vodka with orange juice


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

"beaver buzz" energy drink.

188mg Caffeine. **** YEAH i'm hardcore


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

unsweatned tea...been my favorite sense i could remember...


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Lipton tea with milk and a few packets of Equal.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Nog


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Coke


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pomegranate juice


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Glogg, mmm.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Red Bull... gives you wiiiiiings


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

water


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

coke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hot Freakin Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crangrape juice


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

A nice cup of warm milk.

yeah i know. boring!
lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

not as boring as the water I'm drinking


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Apple and orange juice mixed. A favorite drink.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Water


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I had two screwdrivers this afternoon, and two coronas this evening. Now I'm having some water.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 juice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

soda - coke cola


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Water


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

saliva


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

ice tea


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

pink lemonaid..


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm wishing I had a Michelob Amber Bock or a Killians Irish Red right now.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

green tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dax said:


> I'm wishing I had a Michelob Amber Bock or a Killians Irish Red right now.


I'm settling for a water right now. : /


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

delicious generic cola


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

water


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pepsi with some ice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7up on ice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

diet coke


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bridgeport Ebenezer Ale (A seasonal local beer)


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Coca Cola and Whisky. About to have drink #3 so the night's just begun :um:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Nothing, i'm trying to lay off the dr pepper for a while. I know it's blasphemous but I have no choice -___-


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

7up free

(you actually still have to pay for it, at least that's what the policeman told me)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Coffee, then a joint.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black cherry flavored sparkling water.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple juice


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

Toilet water.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Fresh coconut juice!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Water


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Coffee.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

jewice


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yummy ^_^


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> yummy ^_^


its funny cause 69


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diet Root Beer soda


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

coffee


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Powerade


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I've got like 5 bottles of wine that nobody's gonna miss if I open them...


----------



## Hyperkid (Jan 26, 2014)

*beer*

beer mostly


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Water


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

Plain and boring water with ice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pink lemonade


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Jägermeister straight from the freezer.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Lemonade , as we call it here


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Vodka + orange juice.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Jameson.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Red wine. I think I'm a provisional alcoholic.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

coca cola zero


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Milk


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Water


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lime juice. Freezing some at the moment so I can have it with little ice chips


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr pepper :yes first time in years


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pepsi max, all my beers are gone.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Lemon lime Powerade


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just had cup ot tea. before that it was bitter lemon, vodka and ice.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout. A little too heavy for my tastes, to be honest.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lime juice. Too bad too much of it will give me heartburn


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Red wine.


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Almond milk


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Vodka! 

Wait, no... 



vodka.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to drink some cherry ginger ale


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

coffee


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Okhrana said:


> water on the rocks


Whoa, fancy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Coffee that costs 9309541394x more to buy than to make yourself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Okhrana said:


> Yep! :yes
> 
> Which is why I only drink the finest tap water and the best fridge ice cubes. :b


haha!...nice


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Okhrana said:


> Yep! :yes
> 
> Which is why I only drink the finest tap water and the best fridge ice cubes. :b


Mmm, dat chlorine and unnecessary fluoride.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cuppa tea


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

magners and cranberry juice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

apple and mango sparkling water


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

cinnamon :tiptoe


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Its October, so Pumpkin ale of course!


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Banana milk shack


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was drinking water with lime juice added awhile ago. Going to switch to coconut juice


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Coffee with one sugar and milk for some reason I put pepper into it aswell :stu people say you should try something new everyday this has not been a pleasant experience though...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vodka and diet coke.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cherry Coke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vodka and orange juice..... AKA screwdriver .


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

diet 7up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carbonated mineral water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coca-Cola


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grand Marnier


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry Ginger Ale


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sparkling mineral water with lime juice I added. Not a bad alternative to pop but probably murder on my teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Nog


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Dr. Pepsicola


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Water.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

recently been drinking Moscow Mules. pretty tasty  dont have a copper mug though


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

English breakfast tea


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Coke


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Vodka and fruit juice.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Vodka and fruit juice.


Eh shoot and chase that if you need to.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water. yuck


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

wuter


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lemon juice added


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mountain Dew Voltage


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Soon to be Pepsi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just had a mug of yorkshire tea, milk no sugars.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Blackberry sage tea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last drank lime juice and water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sour green apple slurpee


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Water right now or was


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sparkling water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sprite


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy Water :evil


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Rosehip tea


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water, got to get that gallon in a day.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The tears of my enemies


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Low sodium V8


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sprite


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water. Trying to quit soda


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Root Beer


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Coffee yo


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sour milk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Rayaan (Feb 7, 2015)

Tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cherry juice


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

water.


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Sprite


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sierra Mist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Orange juice with red bull and sprite.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Sprite!


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Vanilla Pepsi made with real sugar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fruit punch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fruit punch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sprite


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Peach Tea flavored water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20 with lime


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

wutar


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

milk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red bull with a sprite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Monster energy drink


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sierra Mist


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vanilla Coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

More vanilla coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Bull


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Cough syrup.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

eveningbat said:


> Cough syrup.


u sick? srry :rub


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> u sick? srry :rub


Dry cough. Been to a doctor today. I hope it will be fine. How are you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

eveningbat said:


> Dry cough. Been to a doctor today. I hope it will be fine. How are you?


I'm ok. Just waking up actually.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm ok. Just waking up actually.


OK, good morning to you and enjoy your cup of coffee with the morning sunshine, I hope.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

eveningbat said:


> OK, good morning to you and enjoy your cup of coffee with the morning sunshine, I hope.


Its actually good evening, lol. Its 1:25pm. Not my first time waking up, I took a nap.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coca-cola


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just now I had tea.


later on i may drink some vodka freezer chilled to -18 C from the freezer ( like the russian way )...... and an vodka and orange.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Beer


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Coffee... enough to make me feel normal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sprite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dirty Water


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Strawberry & raspberry tea


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Moomoo Chocolate milk!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tropical Cooler Gatorade


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More Pepsi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Coca-Cola


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Sprite


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Vodka and gatorade


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nerd slush from Sonic's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry-banana milkshake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with some lime juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

earleir tea....later vodka out of the bottle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi. Really need to avoid soda though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

strawberry milkshake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lime juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sprite


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Milk (with a chocolate muffin)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Black tea with milk chocolate.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffee with milk, one sugar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coca Cola that's 5 months past expire date. This one seems ok. Another one I had awhile ago seemed sort of flat. @LoneLioness hid them on me  and we are now just finding them because of moving


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mixed berry juice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Fanta


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Chardonnay


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Apple Ale


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sewer Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lime flavored water


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

water lol

how exciting amirite


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Lemonade


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just had tea.

later it will be raspberry vodka..... and then some of that damned good champagne mmmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water, the norm.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to drink Sam's cola as soon as my meal is done


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Green tea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sprite, now.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

water


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chocolate milk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cranberry juice


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cuppa tea with milk in it


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Golden Wheat said:


> Same here


Snap! :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Coffee with sugar and almond milk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cream soda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemon-lime gatorade


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

Lemonade


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lime juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Snapple sweet tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sam's Cola


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I only drink water ever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A coke


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sam's Cola again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

water but i want a milkshake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Royal Crown Cola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warm H2o


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

earl grey tea........ with milk in it


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Bostavan wine


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Bailey's Irish Cream Tea


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

35p energy drink, its actually quite tasty.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Smirnoff vodka


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Good old water.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

black raspberry juice


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Water surprisingly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to drink some ice water with lime juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Propel


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Starbucks green tea frapuccino.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ice water.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cherry coke


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Coca cola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shui


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet Sun Drop Soda


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cherry Coke....again.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

coffee and water.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A cup of air


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kroger brand cola


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grape Fanta Soda


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

chocolate milkgl


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with some lemon juice. Can definitely tell the difference between it and lime juice after using lime juice for so long


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

just regular tap water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Citrus Cooler Gatorade.
I just ran six miles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Bull 16oz


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Light beer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tea with milk in it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

ale (Pedigree)


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

a pint of heineken


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RC cola


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Water


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

cofeeee at 4 in da mornnnnn


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Milk with milo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

just water


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Ice water spiked with apple cider vinegar. Don't hate. It's delicious.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Coffee and water.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ladyscuttle said:


> Ice water spiked with apple cider vinegar. Don't hate. It's delicious.


How much vinegar? I usually only drink water, but I have apple cider vinegar at home:idea


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

probably offline said:


> How much vinegar? I usually only drink water, but I have apple cider vinegar at home:idea


I don't measure it... lol... I just splash it in there. I actually really like the taste of it, so I can even do probably half a cup in my big cup... but no one else I know is normal enough to stand the taste. Even just a little gives it some pizzazz. Plus, it's super good for you!


----------



## mark88 (Sep 22, 2014)

herbal vodka with apple juice


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ladyscuttle said:


> I don't measure it... lol... I just splash it in there. I actually really like the taste of it, so I can even do probably half a cup in my big cup... but no one else I know is normal enough to stand the taste. Even just a little gives it some pizzazz. Plus, it's super good for you!











this was a bad idea


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Juice... Here comes the sugar crash
:drunk


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

probably offline said:


> this was a bad idea


lol! I'm sorry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

CocaCola . Quitting pop hasn't been going great for me


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## tasteslikesunlight (May 29, 2015)

water


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cola


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cold water.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sprite


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This lately...










It seems to chemically force me out of depression for about 5 hours.

It also has me like this all day..


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Blackberry sage tea, one of my faves.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RC cola


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My own saliva.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

earls grey tea with milk in it ... pretty posh actually


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Propel


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Coffee at night. Still have a few hours of work left.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Water


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemonberry slush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

caffeine free Cocacola


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Sugar Free Grape Water before bed!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Apple juice


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Water. I drink about 7 bottled waters daily.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet Tea


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mineral water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RC Cola


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

black coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Protein shake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rock n Rye flavored slurpee


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Diet mountain dew is my life blood


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


That **** be delicious.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RC cola


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee :hyper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mountain Dew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coca-Cola


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Minute Maid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Geyser Peak Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grape powerade.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Powerade ~ fruit punch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Fanta


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

virgin blood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Yum

Coke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lemon juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Orange Powerade


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mellow Yellow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grape Powerade


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Aloe vera juice drink


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Root Beer


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Just finished a big *** liter of Mountain Dew!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fruit punch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

The tears of my enemies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mountain Dew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One hydrogen and two oxygen I tried to make my own water.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lemon flavoured sparkling water


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> The tears of my enemies


 I need to get a six pack of that. :yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with chopped up lemon in it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodbridge cabernet sauvignon


----------



## Guitarman100 (Jul 3, 2015)

water


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sprite


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diet coke


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

*Desperados*

Desperados :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

coke


----------



## Dillingerr (Jun 4, 2015)

Last drink was orange soda
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Desperados


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lemon flavored water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Snapple ~ Fruit Punch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lemon flavored water that I added some chopped up key lime to. Prefer regular lime


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A lemon berry slush.


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

A large coffee with 2 espresso's in it : )
buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cream of mushroom soup, it's okay.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Hot milk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> Hot milk


Is that suppose to help you sleep? Just drinking it?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Is that suppose to help you sleep? Just drinking it?


I don't understand the connection between milk and sleeping? And it's more of a craving, I drink many milk day/night


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Perspicacious said:


> I don't understand the connection between milk and sleeping? And it's more of a craving, I drink many milk day/night


Idk, most people drink warm/hot milk to help them sleep. I was just wondering.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, most people drink warm/hot milk to help them sleep. I was just wondering.


Maybe at winter, true. It's friggin' 100+ degrees in the summer here lol


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Water.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Water with Strawberry Crush powder packet flavoring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Wine, I'm secretly a single mother in her 40's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

home made protein shake


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Vodka. Let's see what kind of stuff I say on here tonight!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last was drinking ice water with lime juice and an rc cola


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

The tears of my enemies


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

A 40 oz. of Olde English. I love that cheap ****!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just water


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lime juice


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing and now I'm thirsty lol


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Baja blast freeze with a dash of hpnotiq


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Water.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemonade


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ice coffee


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Water


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

water with lemon and lime juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shasta root beer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Coffee mixed with a little no sugar added Nestle quik.


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Svedka Clementine with Dole Pineapple Orange juice.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just finished a coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper......last soda for me, I'm tired of this garbage.


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Organic licorice root tea


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shasta Twist lemon lime soda


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

OJ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Coca Cola in a coffee cup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lime juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Earl Grey tea


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

water, like how i like my women, clear and simple.


----------



## Joe92 (Jul 27, 2015)

water, but i have the urge for some quarter cask laphroaig or ardbeg right now!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Honestly its Irish whiskey mixed with coca cola ...I should stop this an go to bed for work in 5 hours so adios SAS amigos ...:kiss:0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

water


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Green tea.


----------



## RicoTL (Aug 9, 2015)

Crown royal on ice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lime and lemon juice. Ran out of lime juice


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie (Jul 15, 2015)

Monster energy drink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pineapple Fanta


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Innocent smoothie


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Oreo shake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Coke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red bull


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

One of these days, Courvoisier.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

White Russians last night. Don't remember past that...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peach Crush soda


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

protein shake. It's amazing how good it tastes when you drink it with milk instead of water...mmmmm


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

coffee with cashew milk.


----------



## serenityseeking (Sep 5, 2015)

Almond milk.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

just downed a bottle of green tea citrus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red bull


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Almond milk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pineapple Fanta soda


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Ice mountain bottled water. Chilled because my house is freaking cold right now -_-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

OJ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pineapple Fanta


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vanilla coke


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Decaf black tea with honey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Chicken Bone and Ginseng broth.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Bolthouse Farm - Green Goodness!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Diet blood


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

sugar free apple and blackcurrant fruit squash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue raspberry soda


----------



## GatitaFierrra (Dec 3, 2015)

Diet mountain dew. Need a twelve step program for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Miller Lite. Take note, you may never hear my say that again in this lifetime, lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Miller Lite. Take note, you may never hear my say that again in this lifetime, lol


Noted, lol.

I'm having a coffee, finally. :cup


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hot chocolate coconut milk


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Strawberry and Kiwi Robinsons


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Peppermint Melon Tea. It was a birthday gift. It's yummy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Irish whiskey made by Germans ...:/


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Water with Peach Tea flavoring -I love that stuff!!


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Non-alcoholic Southern Comfort Vanilla Spice Eggnog (whoa that's long!)


----------



## GatitaFierrra (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghirardelli hot chocolate with marshmellows...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet Barq's Root Beer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Coca-Cola


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some green apple flavored drink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gatorade glacier freeze


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Mineral water.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Coka Cola


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pineapple juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bourbon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Bull


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to be drinking some Sam's Club cola


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mtn Dew


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Arizona green tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Souls


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Water now, beer later


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Black tea peach ice tea, zero* calories. It tastes awesome for something with no sugar in it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

v8 Juice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke. Waiting until after the holidays to try to cut down my pop consumption


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sparkling water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RC Cola


----------



## egmeceg (Jan 4, 2016)

Water


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

right now? just mixed chocolate protein shake... it actually isnt disgusting LOL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemon berry slush


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

obama tears


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coke


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Water.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Bleach.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

not enough


----------



## FirelightFox (Aug 6, 2014)

A hot toti *.* my throats been a bit scratchy all day. Proabably due to lack of copious amounts of hot tea


----------



## Regret (Oct 29, 2011)

blood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with lemon juice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Homemade ginger tea with honey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just made myself a pumpkin spice latte


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice water with lemon juice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strawberry Lemonade


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

Vodka!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

tea with cream and sugar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt H2o


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Salt H2o


Na (aqueous) + Cl (aqueous) + H2O*


----------



## lancaster93 (Oct 16, 2015)

Whisky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sewer Water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Orange juice


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

i'd love to be drinking poison right now


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> i'd love to be drinking poison right now


Damn, do you have anyone to talk to in real life like a therapist about your problems? You have been posting like this for a quite some time now and sound like you're really suffering.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

McFly said:


> Damn, do you have anyone to talk to in real life like a therapist about your problems? You have been posting like this for a quite some time now and sound like you're really suffering.


no


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> no


I hope you can get over this someday, permanently. It's hard to read comments from someone that dislikes themselves and life so much.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

McFly said:


> I hope you can get over this someday, permanently. It's hard to read comments from someone that dislikes themselves and life so much.


i'm sorry. i'll try to get better.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> i'm sorry. i'll try to get better.


You don't have to be sorry, it's not like I meant you're rude or anything. Just that it's a shame to see someone that beaten down by depression. I think after all this time you should try to get the courage to see a professional and work on not being so miserable anymore.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Water


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## oddgirl (Feb 24, 2016)

TEQUILA!
Just kidding, water. Tequila makes my eyes water and vomit rise to my throat.
Water is safer. Water is yummier. Water is friend. Tequila is not.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water with chunks of lime in it


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ice cold Coca-Cola here! :yes


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

That Hawaiian punch thou


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Lemon Balm Tea


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

flat water


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

alc. 7.5% vol Apple Cider


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Seltzer water with plenty of lemon juice


----------

